# Need Diabetes Code



## Annb1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Code needed for:
Type 1 Diabetes Latent Autoimmune of Adulthood

Thanks..


----------



## elenax (Mar 12, 2009)

That is interesting and I would like to hear any other feedback but I think I would go with 250.81 even though I don't feel comforatable that it says "juvenile type" and you are stating "adulthood"


----------



## sthibo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Lada*

After doing a little research, I discovered that Latent Autoimmune Diabetes in Adulthood is not considered to be Type 1 or Type 2 but Type 1.5 Diabetes or Double Diabetes because it has components of both types. I would use 250.80 only because it is unspecified. You may want to google this Disease then query the physician for clarification.


----------

